# Introducing new kitten to dogs



## brucedes

I have just got myself a 9 week old kitten, a girl. I bought her home with me and let my dogs look at her while she was in her cage. I did the same thing with my four year old cat when I first got him, but now I have another dog, a labrador who is far too excitable, crying to get to her, and so she keeps hissing at him.

What can I do to make my labrador calmer around my cat, make my cat calmer around both my dogs (She's obviously quite nervous) and what other general tips would you recommend for introducing them?


----------



## marianne

Sounds familiar! I'm getting a new kitten in a couple of weeks and will have to introduce him to my two year old Sassy and Ty and Samson my 1 year old golden retrievers. I'm planning on keeping my new kitten in my laundry room for a couple of weeks. They all can sense each other through the door. I'll probably introduce my older cat first then the dogs. Cash a tabby cat that passed away would smack the puppies faces and they backed away. They eventually left him alone. The cats in the house always rule the pack!! Good luck with your new kitty!


----------



## scoobydoo

sorry hun i dont have any ideas for you. my cat is 8 months old and when i brought the puppy home on monday he took to her straight away and they get along like a house on fire , its soooooo cute 
good luck i hope you figure something out


----------



## nanamoo

when i got the 1st kitten a couple of months ago, i let the kitten settle down after letting him out the box, a couple of hours later we started letting the dog through, as the dog was only about 8months old he was still very bouncy and inquisitive, kept bounding up to the kitten trying to sniff n lick him

we kept the kitten in the tv room for most of the 1st week we had him and only let the dog through when there was more than 1 of us in there, by the end of the week, dog and kitten were curled up on the cat bed and everywhere the dog went, the kitten was either hanging off the dog's tail or back leg lol now the kitten kneads and tries to suckle on the dog and the dog just lets him, he's taken on the role of being mummy 

a few weeks later we got a 2nd kitten who was shy over everything as he hadnt been socialised properly before we got him, so we just let him do his own thing as far as the dog went and after a day of hissing at the other kitten they were both fine

now both kittens rule the house and kick the dog outta his bed lol


----------



## sskmick

I am not the right person to give you advice, I have a SBT look up over excitable in the dictionary and there will be a photo of my dog. 

I brought two kittens home, I had never seen so much aggression from sweet 7 weeks old kittens in my life. Both hubby and me thought we had made the biggest mistake of our lives.

I kept the kittens crated in Dukes presence having said that I take Dukes out for many hours at a time so the kittens had lots of quality time exploring while hubby supervised.

Firstly the kittens will adjust to their environment ie boisterous dogs, kids etc., it just takes time and your dog will settle down. My avatar shows how calm Duke is with the kittens which were about 12 weeks old at the time of that photo.

I helped the bonding between my dog and the kittens but that went a bit too far as Duke assumed the role of Dad to the kittens and does even today.

I started by putting a toy on the settee and placing the kittens on the settee the toy kept them occupied, I let Duke into the room he wasn't allowed to jump up on the settee but he was allowed to sniff although I put him in the sit position as often as necessary, he was harnessed and leashed, so I had full control of him, plus plenty of treats to reward good behaviour. 

The kittens were always allowed to sleep in their crate, it avoided possible accidents ie being trampled on.

Good luck and keep us posted

Sue


----------



## Mitten

we had playtime today with Mitten and Jyppo (our 8 month old border collie pup) we sat jyppo on the sofa and gave him lots of cuddle and praise while we allowed Mitten to explore in the front room, she kept walking past the sofa and looking up at Jyppo who's tail was going round like a helicopter!! 

enventually she jumped up on the sofa and was rubbing her head against Jyppo's (i was very suprised at just how much affection she was showing him!)

after a while we let jyppo down off the sofa and he bounced over to her and she arched her back and hissed Jyppo kinda stood there for a minute and then she bagan rubbing herself against his legs....they began playing together and things seemed fine....we kept it to 20 minutes and then seperated them, we thought it would be best to start introducing them in short intervals.

I think it went very well for a second time meet.


----------



## sskmick

Mitten said:


> we had playtime today with Mitten and Jyppo (our 8 month old border collie pup) we sat jyppo on the sofa and gave him lots of cuddle and praise while we allowed Mitten to explore in the front room, she kept walking past the sofa and looking up at Jyppo who's tail was going round like a helicopter!!
> 
> enventually she jumped up on the sofa and was rubbing her head against Jyppo's (i was very suprised at just how much affection she was showing him!)
> 
> after a while we let jyppo down off the sofa and he bounced over to her and she arched her back and hissed Jyppo kinda stood there for a minute and then she bagan rubbing herself against his legs....they began playing together and things seemed fine....we kept it to 20 minutes and then seperated them, we thought it would be best to start introducing them in short intervals.
> 
> I think it went very well for a second time meet.


That's almost the same as I did but the other way round, the kittens were on the sofa and they decided when to jump down and greet Duke. The sofa is a great training aid isn't it 

Sue


----------

